# Bug out bag



## ChewyEMS (Dec 4, 2013)

This topic may have already been covered but I was thinking about putting together a bug out bag and was wondering if you guys had any thoughts as to what would make a good all around bag to grab should the proverbial poop hit the fan.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2013)

You mean for ALS equipment, EMS equipment, or general BOB?


----------



## ChewyEMS (Dec 4, 2013)

I suppose all. A well equipped bag


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Google "bug out bag". I guarantee my bag has very different items than you may want in yours...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm surprised a link to that zombie hunter form post hasn't popped up yet.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm surprised a link to that zombie hunter form post hasn't popped up yet.



I thought about it then I got lazy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I thought about it then I got lazy.



Hahaha.

You know I made fun of that when I saw it, cause it's ridiculous, but I honestly do have a few ALS "toys" in my kit I take snowmobiling and that's about all I'll say about that. Basically enough supplies for me to control an airway and keep my friend alive until the Helo shows up.

If it comes down to it I'll gladly trade my certification for my friend's life out in the backcountry.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2013)

Moved to appropriate forum based upon OP's response.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Here ya go... just for the lulz.

http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Here ya go... just for the lulz.
> 
> http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826



Ah always a favorite. I always laugh when I get to this part though


> 1 x Morphine Sulfate Injection USP, 15 mg/mL MDV, 20 ML
> 1 x Narcan (Naloxone) HCl Injection USP, 0.4 mg/mL, 1 mL Ampoule (Narcotic Antagonist)
> 1 x Stadol NS (Butorphanol Tartrate) Nasal Spray, 10 mg/mL, 2.5 mL Bottle (Narcotic Agonist-Antagonist)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ah always a favorite. I always laugh when I get to this part though
> 
> 
> > 1 x Morphine Sulfate Injection USP, 15 mg/mL MDV, 20 ML
> ...



Are they planning on ODing that much?


----------



## Household6 (Dec 5, 2013)

I bet he has, like 500 DVDs on his entertainment center, and they're all alphabetized..



> With regard to the opiates in particular, I do indeed have good relationships with several physicians that know me very well (as well as each other) and appreciate my commitment to training and preparedness, as well as the fact that I have no history of substance abuse.



"good relationships"







Yeah, most people have a good relationship with their Pill Mill pain clinic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's not start another inter-forum war with ZombieHunters...especially over a years old thread.

If you want to talk about medical supplies in a Bug Out Bag, that's fine.  If you want to talk about any of the other contents that should be in it the take it elsewhere.  This is an EMS forum, not a prepper forum.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's not start another inter-forum war with ZombieHunters...especially over a years old thread.
> 
> If you want to talk about medical supplies in a Bug Out Bag, that's fine.  If you want to talk about any of the other contents that should be in it the take it elsewhere.  This is an EMS forum, not a prepper forum.



Redacted so I don't get a vacation.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2013)

It was the mods that started it.... Smh


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It was the mods that started it.... Smh



Yeah I know...the flogging is happening behind the woodshed as we speak.  :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> If it comes down to it I'll gladly trade my certification for my friend's life out in the backcountry.


I may or may not know of a guy who's got a section of his wacker bag that's for friends and family only.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey... I didn't mean to restart the war, I just wanted some lolz. And that bag of whacker goodness does it for me every time. Every. Time.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Here ya go... just for the lulz.
> 
> http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826



How have I never seen this before?

This is one of the coolest things in the history of the internet.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 5, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> I may or may not know of a guy who's got a section of his wacker bag that's for friends and family only.


I think a few of us know "people" that may or may not have such a secret compartment in a BOB/wacker bag, intended for use ONLY on friends/family.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2013)

Halothane said:


> How have I never seen this before?
> 
> This is one of the coolest things in the history of the internet.



The detail in the posting is almost more impressive than the bag itself.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel like I am missing some essential part of EMS not being a whacker. I have never carried any medical item outside of work. It has never really occued to me. I need to get more excited.


----------



## Av8or007 (Dec 7, 2013)

The interesting thing is that if that 'zombie hunters bob' was put together by someone who was qualified to use the airway gear and narcotics it would be a good bag for that purpose, which is an at home emerg bag for when SHTF.
------
I do have a bit of a 'wacker' bag, but all but two modular parts are bls. The modules contain; 1 a very basic iv kit and a litre of saline and 2 a decent drug bag (all meds are otc where i live and there are absolutely no narcs for very obvious legal and security reasons ( technically tylenol 1 is otc but not worth the risk of theft if someone thinks they are t3's...).

This enables you to pull out the 'restricted' modules very quickly  to leave in the car if you need to stop and help but they are still available for personal use, especially at camp where the response time may be 40-50 min.

The bls options include bvm, nasal/oral airways, o2, a crap load of trauma supplies and diagnostics including spo2, bp, temp and BGL (this is a grey area, will not do to joe bloe public)


----------



## Av8or007 (Dec 7, 2013)

What i really find funny about that bag is that the guy has enough narcs to treat pain 30 years into the future but doesn't have any basic parentral meds - where is the gravol, benadryl, epi (in amps), d50, zofran, toradol, methylprednisolone .etc

Also where's the atrovent and prednisone?

Not saying that's a good idea, but you'd think that those meds would be there given that he has access to an apparently blank rx pad...

Did anyone notice the concentration of the morphine? 

15 mg/ml!

Wow.


----------



## FlaviaSyday (Dec 13, 2013)

So, who here has a bug out bag? What do you keep in it? I dont have one yet, but will be putting one together in the near future.


----------



## Rockies (Dec 14, 2013)

Jack Daniels is my bug out bag, but hey you could be different.


----------



## ChewyEMS (Dec 14, 2013)

So a ton of good stuff on here. So far my Bob has some BLS stuff Like bvm and trauma supplies a good assortment of iv mats. and a good variety of otc meds like antibiotics some pain management stuff a bottle of vodka 2000 ml of NS and necessary tubing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2013)

I would never carry a BVM in a big out bag. If someone needs to be bagged there's not much more that can be done for them in a survival situation. 



DEmedic said:


> Hey... I didn't mean to restart the war, I just wanted some lolz. And that bag of whacker goodness does it for me every time. Every. Time.



That's all I really referenced it for as well. But this is the serious zone.

It's not that we're "excited" about being in EMS, I have a skill set that could prove to be the difference between life and death in one of the many dangerous hobbies that I do. I refuse to stand by idly if SHTF when we're riding in the background.

I couldn't live with myself.


----------



## ChewyEMS (Dec 14, 2013)

I have my reasons for the BVM.  I agree that they would be circling the drain, but again I have my reasons.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2013)

Av8or007 said:


> The interesting thing is that if that 'zombie hunters bob' was put together by someone who was qualified to use the airway gear and narcotics it would be a good bag for that purpose, which is an at home emerg bag for when SHTF.


...except it's a terrible bag for multiple reasons. First off, there's too many things that could be replaced with cheaper, smaller, more useful (read multiple uses). Second, a lot of the critical care items are absolutely useless in SHTF/zombie apocalypse situations. Ok, so you've intubated the sick dude. You now have to have a member of your team babysit the person to squeeze the BVM. You still have no way of feeding or hydrating the patient or maintaining paralysis. You're basically screwed either way, now you're just wasting resources caring for someone who is going to die anyways.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2013)

ChewyEMS said:


> I have my reasons for the BVM.  I agree that they would be circling the drain, but again I have my reasons.



Sorry, wasn't meant as an attack towards you, just my opinion.

 The BVMs our TEMS guys carry are badass. They fold in on themselves into a little hard plastic case about the thickness of a hockey pick and about 5-6 inches in diameter.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2013)

No, I don't have a Bug Out Bag.  I have a Get Home Bag - basically a 48-72 hour kit to allow me to get home in any likely situation.  Medical supplies are limited to BLS bleeding control, and treatments for scrapes, bruises, strains, sprains, and fractures.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sorry, wasn't meant as an attack towards you, just my opinion.
> 
> The BVMs our TEMS guys carry are badass. They fold in on themselves into a little hard plastic case about the thickness of a hockey pick and about 5-6 inches in diameter.



http://www.lapolicegear.com/tacmedsolutions-pocket-bvm.html
About $40.


----------



## ChewyEMS (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey Robb I didn't take it as an attack amigo!


----------

